

Anonymous Vows To Destroy Facebook On November 5th - PocketAppZ
http://www.redmondpie.com/anonymous-vows-to-destroy-facebook-on-november-5-video/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RedmondPie+%28Redmond+Pie%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
shakyboy86
That's greats :-)

